# JUMPS/DROPS/HUCKS/LADDERS that you've built LETS SEE EM!!!



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

just post em
im bored


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i've been building for over 4yrs http://tonysphotos.fotopic.net/url]
videos on thread below too


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Here you go. I was just too lazy to repost all the images I posted in this thread, which is very similar to your request. 
And be sure to look at Jedi's stuff; his stunts are insane.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=354900


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

here are a couple...

I built this with Phil Saxena for the Champery WC 4X










I built this for Eric Porter in Kranked 6









another angle of the same jump









more jumps from Kranked 6










a dirt quarter for Porter in Evermore










stuff in Morgins, Switzerland of www.bikepark.ch


















building shots










the "Araignée" or Spider digging avalanche debris off of the trail










while the digger is there....might as well handplant the bucket. (from the movie Evermore)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright- here is a link to our website for our newly formed organization. A small group of us got together and propsed that the city fund and let US build a park on city property near an abondoned gravel pit. So far we have nearly finished phase 1 which consists of skinnies and a teeter totter, next will be a DH trail, and a FR trail w/ North Shore style influence. Check the video out, it shows all of our features which have been built so far, scroll down and you can see photos of all the features.

www.arfreeriders.com

I'll try to find a picture of our first huck spot and I'll post it next.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok a couple of shots.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

*And for the comic relief:*

Groomin' a new line yesturday...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

200 acers in Aldie VA = $6.2m

used Stihl's BR550 = $175

Lake MX 59 shoes = $90

Ya'll missing me go ass-over-tea-kettle, Gingerbread man, roll down the hill = priceless

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Enjoy the archaic Paint file for the visual.

Will post photos once the real jump / drop is finished.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks for the props rmb-mike.
heres thread of a vid of a little of what i build
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=358773


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jedi said:


> thanks for the props rmb-mike.
> heres thread of a vid of a little of what i build
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=358773


Hey, you earned it. I give credit where credit is due.
I thought I was doing pretty good with my little park, but it pales in comparison to yours. Hopefully it won't when I've been at it for four years like you have!

E2,
Props to you and your crew as well, for the stuff you are building. I'm really digging your woodwork. Looks like you guys overbuild your stuff as well. That's the only way to go. It keeps you from doing major structural overhauling every few years due to the dynamic stress loads that mtb's place on them. One word of advice though....waterseal/rot proof that lumber as soon as you can. For the decking/riding surfaces I'd recommend inexpensive flat paint mixed with some sand. For the rest, a wide paintbrush and used engine oil. The incentive with used oil is that it's FREE!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Bucko, jedi, rmb_mike SICK!!!!!
You guys are amazing!!!


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

in another 4yrs i'll have built loads more!!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jedi said:


> in another 4yrs i'll have built loads more!!


In 4 years, I don't think Kenny and I will have anymore room left on his lot. LOL. 
His lot is only 210 feet(about 65m) by 420 feet(135m...and 1/4 of that is his house and yard); unless we decide to extend out and build some stealth stunts on some of the adjoining undeveloped (and won't be for a long time) land.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

jedi said:


> thanks for the props rmb-mike.
> heres thread of a vid of a little of what i build
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=358773


Jedi-so you're Robert Naylers buddy huh? He sent me that link this week and me and everyone else at my shop were in absolute awe while viewing it- both from the riding perspective and from the building perspective. Great job man- all of that ladder work is absolutely killer- plenty of lines to choose from, and enough variety to keep you happy for a long while. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
For what it's worth I think the helmet cam vid is best because it gives you a true perspective of what it's like.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

yeah i've known rob for 3-4 yrs now


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

very sick, i want to build some sick stuff like that.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

My ladder isn't as impressive as the stuff above .. but for 10 bucks of home depot wood.. .. i can't complain.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> My ladder isn't as impressive as the stuff above .. but for 10 bucks of home depot wood.. .. i can't complain.


The dog adds a nice touch


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

that is a nice build for ten dollars


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*...and now for something completely...smaller*

Hi Folks,

My stunts don't touch what's posted above but they do have the advantage of being in my back yard instead of some other exotic locale I can't get to every day!:nono: 
























Thanks for sharing all these inspiring stunts and skills!!!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

ryan_daugherty said:


> My ladder isn't as impressive as the stuff above .. but for 10 bucks of home depot wood.. .. i can't complain.


You bought all of that wood for $10?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Acme54321 said:


> You bought all of that wood for $10?


The majority of it, i had some of it laying around.. but when home depot has a clearance on wood, usually warped doug fir, you can buy a lot for very very very little.. Like a buck and a quarter for an 8ft 2x4


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i built a loads of stuff in the videos using a huge amount of wood we bought for £100 cos it was grade b unsalable :O>


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

BuckoW...

footage there is awsome. WOW... what a cool place to ride.
And no fare, you got the big digger.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

michaelsnead said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My stunts don't touch what's posted above but they do have the advantage of being in my back yard instead of some other exotic locale I can't get to every day!:nono:
> 
> ...


and he is 57 or so....mad props !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

ryan_daugherty said:


> The majority of it, i had some of it laying around.. but when home depot has a clearance on wood, usually warped doug fir, you can buy a lot for very very very little.. Like a buck and a quarter for an 8ft 2x4


Damn, I need to find out when the wood sale is. That thar be cheap.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

*Switzerland*



Pedal Shop said:


> BuckoW...
> 
> footage there is awsome. WOW... what a cool place to ride.
> And no fare, you got the big digger.


I agree, the riding over here is amazing. I am from Arizona/Colorado and here is the best I have seen. There is lift access with great trails every 20min. by car.
Yeah, the digger is like cheating:thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Built this a weekend or two ago. TINY compared to what some of you guys posted up, but still sends you a good 25-30 feet.


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*heres a nice hucka!!!*


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> My ladder isn't as impressive as the stuff above .. but for 10 bucks of home depot wood.. .. i can't complain.


Is that training for you or your dogs.


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to my back yard in MI
I moved here from Fla and these are the first stunts I have ever built.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Uncle Jimmi! Nice building and riding.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i like the skinny tree :O>


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

From the side









run in TODAY








4 months ago when it was first built it got wider due to the inability of people to land in a small area.








run out










A step down









25ft wash gap


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Another nice trail gap .


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> Welcome to my back yard in MI
> I moved here from Fla and these are the first stunts I have ever built.


DANG U.J. where are you in MI? I want to come visit!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

*Here are some more*

Just a few still shots of our city funded freeride park upper "warm up" loop. More to come soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

one more-


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2005)

here


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

E2 i want your bike!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> DANG U.J. where are you in MI? I want to come visit!


I'm in Coleman, just west of Midland
Here is a short clip fo the Mind bender (it messes with you bad)
http://www.freeridesouth.com/video/showVideo.php?id=1164&filename=frsvid1164.wmv
And here is a ride on the dog fence and the hardest skinny I have ever done, the "Wobbleing Woody" complete with crash landing. (spring mud)


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Not as big as what you guys are building but its something.


----------



## sin/p3 (Oct 27, 2005)

here are some pics of me riding are trails. me and my bros have been buliding on these trails for a bit..go check out www.huckit.net lots of pics of the harvest trails..down with eugene freeriders:thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Oh happy jumpiness, nice without the complete insanity component (or are those in there I'm just lookin wrong?)

Go Oregon!


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

some stuff I built this summer














https://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h290/caseycoull/MVI_3373.flv

https://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h290/caseycoull/MVI_3372.flv


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

This thread rocks, it's so good to see how much building is going on.
Freeride still seems to be growing, keep up the good work everybody


----------



## ScBullitFr3rider (Sep 6, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> I'm in Coleman, just west of Midland
> Here is a short clip fo the Mind bender (it messes with you bad)
> http://www.freeridesouth.com/video/showVideo.php?id=1164&filename=frsvid1164.wmv
> And here is a ride on the dog fence and the hardest skinny I have ever done, the "Wobbleing Woody" complete with crash landing. (spring mud)


Jaaaaames whats up man! didn't know you were on MTBR
whats new?
It's me Scott Masters by the way


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

Not sure this qualifies under "jumps, drops, hucks, or ladders," but it's my small-scale, backyard version of "skinnies and teeters with a few decent beginner wooden skills structures".........will be adding one more line when the frozen tundra of Idaho thaws sometime in Feb or Mar. Most of the trails are pretty smooth here in Boise so this was created to put a little more "brain" back into our riding.


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*My backyard*

I have been building little stuff for a few months. I think I enjoy the building as much as the riding. I also feel like I have improved my riding a bunch.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

DH-slash-Trials...

i dig the rockgarden!


----------



## jdude (Apr 19, 2004)

Built this and a lot of other stuff out at my own place this year. warning, I didn't quite get the f bombs edited out so mute this if you're at work:

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4344640089681430622&hl=en


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm with you - the build is half the fun. I really dig all those boulders you're working with too. Nice job!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Best of the Best*



jfsh said:


> I have been building little stuff for a few months. I think I enjoy the building as much as the riding. I also feel like I have improved my riding a bunch......


Hi Fish,

Thanks for sharing; this is fantastic to see. You win the award for the best mtn biking back yard of the century.

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's a short video of my backyard funpark. Click on the link below then right click & save the second vid down "fattys freeride park" . the other vids are great also :thumbsup:

http://www.joybean.com/BeansBikes/Movies.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fattireb said:


> Here's a short video of my backyard funpark. Click on the link below then right click & save the second vid down "fattys freeride park" . the other vids are great also :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.joybean.com/BeansBikes/Movies.html


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> This thread rocks, it's so good to see how much building is going on.
> Freeride still seems to be growing, keep up the good work everybody


I could not have said that better myself. Seeing all these backyards turned into bike parks is a good feeling. Definitely keep up the good work everyone.

Jimmi, 
Your backyard looks really good. I love the log skinnies. Nice improvisation.

jfsh,

I'm digging the rocks in your yard and especially how you've integrated them with your ladders.


----------



## Dirty D (Nov 12, 2004)

jfsh said:


> I have been building little stuff for a few months. I think I enjoy the building as much as the riding. I also feel like I have improved my riding a bunch.


Great work, Camp "Sherman" is looking awesome. Can't wait to test it out this coming spring.

D


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Dirty D said:


> Great work, Camp "Sherman" is looking awesome. Can't wait to test it out this coming spring.
> 
> D


Thanks Dirty D. It seems to have been dubbed "Sherm Park" by a few. I have not had enough visitors yet to really lock in a name for it. I have no idea what it will look like by the Spring.


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> I could not have said that better myself. Seeing all these backyards turned into bike parks is a good feeling. Definitely keep up the good work everyone.
> 
> Jimmi,
> Your backyard looks really good. I love the log skinnies. Nice improvisation.
> ...


Thanks Mike. The rocks were already there so I just used them in my plans. A lot of the fun is trying to figure out how to best incorporate the granite. I think it makes my back yard unique.


----------



## win brooks (Dec 11, 2007)

dude you guys are so lucky you have yards ao other places you can build that stuff. I live in MD and ther are no freeride places i can find it sucks and i can't get my parents to let me do it in the backyard.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, some impressive stuff there, incorporating those rocks. I stopped riding backyard stunts after I tore my acl on an easy dismount, but would be tempted to ride what you've built...

Oh, and SMT - it's i before e...
IDENTITY THEIF


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a new one my buddy and I built 6.5hrs of work










The distance









side shot


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^Looks sweet^^^


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks and its now offically been hit


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Thanks and its now offically been hit


I like that. It looks kinda like a gap-jump/step-up hybrid.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a 50ft tree we just sliced...It's about 3ft off the ground...

Before the saw...









After the saw...









Here's the entrance ramp on to it...small logs with dirt over them...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Biking in Montana from B K on Vimeo.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

A few choice pics from the new northshore line we're building, Kicker (not in place - just testing it out) Skinny line & Double-drop to berms to double-kicker (Will be quad drop)!


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice vid!


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*Nice Vyper005*

I built some similar stuff this Summer. I really like working with the big downed trees.


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

kntr said:


> Biking in Montana from B K on Vimeo.


great vid! i'm jealous that you have that kind of features to ride on!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

jfsh said:


> I built some similar stuff this Summer. I really like working with the big downed trees.


Is that steve?


----------



## squishi1993 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a new spot that my buddy's and I have been working on.



 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

ITS a 37 feet gap....



 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

A little ladder drop a friend and I built a year and a half ago:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jfsh said:


> I built some similar stuff this Summer. I really like working with the big downed trees.
> 
> 
> > Great pics !! We should have left some of the tree round or at least made it really skinny somewhere in the middle...We didnt even think of it...Oh well...I guess we can always go back with the saws


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

transition-rich said:


> A little ladder drop a friend and I built a year and a half ago:


If thats "Little" then I would hate to see your "Big" 

I dont think I would do that thing if you paid me...How on earth do you practice for something like that ??


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Whiteface Mountain Bike Park's double teeter:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

downhill mike said:


> Whiteface Mountain Bike Park's double teeter:


Thats Sweet !!

It takes alot of hard work to make something like that...


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Nothing fancy but it launches you approx. 30 feet out.


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

In motion:


----------



## bad63lac (Dec 13, 2008)

I found this on Pinkbike and had to include it here.... sick...

https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2803975/


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

vyper005 said:


> I dont think I would do that thing if you paid me...How on earth do you practice for something like that ??


1. You build up to it by doing larger and larger and larger stunts

2. You just say **** it and go for it. (Recommended) The feeling after you do this is incredible.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

pro said:


> 1. You build up to it by doing larger and larger and larger stunts
> 
> 2. You just say **** it and go for it. (Recommended) The feeling after you do this is incredible.


I couldn't have said it better myself. You must've been reading my mind.

Although there is another feeling you can experience after doing something you were initially scared of: 'why the hell was I so scared to do that in the first place? Man I feel stupid!'
Haha.

Although I cannot find any pics or vids of it for the life of me, the "hamster wheel" is by far the sickest stunt I've ever seen. I didn't build it but I'd sure like to meet whoever did.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself. You must've been reading my mind.
> 
> Although there is another feeling you can experience after doing something you were initially scared of: 'why the hell was I so scared to do that in the first place? Man I feel stupid!'
> Haha.
> ...


I did one the other day that was even scarier once I was doing it then It was before! Afterwords I told myself I'd do it again, but it was even scarier knowning how sketchy it was.

Also the Hamster wheel was in NWD 3 I believe?


----------



## transition-rich (Feb 13, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> If thats "Little" then I would hate to see your "Big"
> 
> I dont think I would do that thing if you paid me...How on earth do you practice for something like that ??


Maybe its not little height wise, i'll give ya that  but it was wayyy easy to overshoot, a friend of mine did exactly that and slammed a tree, broken ribs and punctured lung was the result... decided to take it down before anyone else followed the trend!






35 seconds or so in to the video, its not my video.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

transition-rich said:


> Maybe its not little height wise, i'll give ya that  but it was wayyy easy to overshoot, a friend of mine did exactly that and slammed a tree, broken ribs and punctured lung was the result... decided to take it down before anyone else followed the trend!


I would be scared that I wouldnt pull up high enough & endo over the edge...I guess I better practice on some smaller stuff...


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Good eye. Yes it is. He, Scotty, and I built that last one.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

feanaro said:


>


            
HOLY F.UCK!!!!!!!!!!!
Cant believe you hit that.
I was up there last weekend and there is some knarly sh.it up there.
MAJOR MAJOR props


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*This is my best...*

Come to Sedona and you can ride it if you dare!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Bike Doc said:


> Come to Sedona and you can ride it if you dare!


Now that is sick !!

Just curious...What hospital would you wake up in if one of the ladder rungs were to break ??


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Bike Doc said:


> Come to Sedona and you can ride it if you dare!


If those rungs were any farther apart, that could be considered a trials obstacle. :lol:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Crazy but pretty dam cool...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Right when I got this line running perfect it started snowing and it hasn't stopped since.










Timo riding that same jump










me at work getting some buckets, hammer and nails lower down on a new trail










Shot from the other side


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I wish I could do that *^^^^*


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Man, my back hurts just looking at most of this stuff. I'm getting old.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha I am not even close to any of the pics posted here. I really am a beginner


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

drain bamage said:


> Haha I am not even close to any of the pics posted here. I really am a beginner


Always remember...You gotta start somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

vyper005 said:


> Always remember...You gotta start somewhere :thumbsup:


I started working my way up by stacking up blocks of wood one at a time and bunny hopping over them in front of my house. I worked my way up to a good height and that changed everything out on the trail. A solid bunny hop technique with flat pedals helps in many situations.


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## prophet_1000 (Nov 18, 2007)

I did a few step downs at my local DH/Park trail at the weekend and my back hurts to Duckiller, I am getting old!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's one of our latest handcrafted log piles...Not really jumps but pretty fun stuff...




























Here's an older pile...


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

How to NOT build a stunt! Notice the shoe lace.

btw... I didn't build it, haha.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That is uber sketch flymybike! Did you stumble upon this?


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

The only bad part about this thread is the fact that it's been pretty cold and windy outside, so I can't ride...  Looking at these pics is giving me "biking blue balls"


----------



## RidingRiot (Mar 5, 2007)

feanaro said:


>


could anyone tell me where this is? like what state or nearest city?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

RidingRiot said:


> could anyone tell me where this is? like what state or nearest city?


Gonna guess from the lack of cactus, its probably SoCal.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

mtnbiker0755 said:


> The only bad part about this thread is the fact that it's been pretty cold and windy outside, so I can't ride...  Looking at these pics is giving me "biking blue balls"


Cold and windy shouldnt be a problem, snow and rain is an excuse.

Ive ridden in 60 mph winds and it was still fun. Doing jumps in 60 mph winds is a different story.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Cold and windy shouldnt be a problem, snow and rain is an excuse.
> 
> Ive ridden in 60 mph winds and it was still fun. Doing jumps in 60 mph winds is a different story.


Oh yeah, ice is also a factor. Call me a wimp, but I absolutely HATE riding in the wind. Especially when it is so bad that you have to actually pedal while going DOWNHILL!!!


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

It's definitely in Idaho. Yeah, Idaho.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

sodak06 said:


> That is uber sketch flymybike! Did you stumble upon this?


Found this trail last year, searching for a place to ride in Taiwan. It's steep and someone has done a bit of work to it but everthing falls apart here quickly. It was doable last year after a little re-supporting but was still sketchy. I was shocked to see how bad it got in just 1 year. Most stuff here looks like the first pic, below. There was one that had some fresh wood on it. Nothing huge but atleast theres no snow.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Back on topic... first to hit this and then Krispy. The second and third are Del Grande, with my brother in CaneVille.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

That first shot is sick, that looks really fun.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

William42 said:


> That first shot is sick, that looks really fun.


The panoramic view of the second shot makes that drop look mega epic.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> The panoramic view of the second shot makes that drop look mega epic.


that's a pretty mega epic drop no matter how you look at it IMO. mad props...


----------



## miguel (Dec 2, 2004)

local trail near lax.just started building their


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Bryguy17 said:


> that's a pretty mega epic drop no matter how you look at it IMO. mad props...


touche


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

A stepup gap with a bridge for the wuss line.



















Here is a vid. About 3/4 of the way through the riding stops as the video included the local police checking us out .

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/51748/l/


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

RidingRiot said:


> could anyone tell me where this is? like what state or nearest city?


It's in New Mexico... Trail is called "DANGER ZONE" [ insert Top Gun theme music]


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

flymybike said:


> Back on topic... first to hit this and then Krispy. The second and third are Del Grande, with my brother in CaneVille.












Thats pretty sweet !! How big of a drop is that ??


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Sick trail. So what did the PoPo think. Was he diggin it too?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Making sure we weren't having illegal races. He thought the area was cool and asked the normal who built it . They were giving us props from the air by siren. Just not the normal wale


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

feanaro said:


>


I have always looked at it but for some reason the landing does not look step enough. nice though. and good camera angle, looks like you got it up from the bridge. :thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

This ramp looks awesome but I'd still be scared to do it :eekster:


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's a few from past years.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

clockwork said:


> Here is a vid. About 3/4 of the way through the riding stops as the video included the local police checking us out .
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/51748/l/


Damn Clock, when was that video taken? I see the heli out near there sometimes but I never knew that fukr landed and talked to you dudes. I wonder if we could talk them into getting some jump footage from the air?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

This pic is from a bike park in Seattle,WA...Pretty cool...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is some new stuff from this week.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

eabos said:


> Damn Clock, when was that video taken? I see the heli out near there sometimes but I never knew that fukr landed and talked to you dudes. I wonder if we could talk them into getting some jump footage from the air?


ever the optimist  still a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow guys, there are some absolutely insane pics in here.

Keep it up!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

that is some sweet building right there.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome to see other riders builds. I dig to build even though my stuff is not as big but its the only way I find I can progress. Other builders make their stuff so big there is now way of progressing. I have one question regarding marzocchi tech departments shot of the wooden drop, how does one get the distance with such a flat run out? I have been experimenting with compressing to lighten the bike and with pulling up on the bars like a bunny hop styley. to get that distance is it pure speed?
I will take some pics at the end of the week when I have finished my more of my new backyard shenanigans. I need help shaping a double which I can also manual through to practice my pumps.


----------



## Rogue Rider x (Mar 8, 2008)

Ellsworth proving grounds. Bender tested.


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bike Doc said:


> Come to Sedona and you can ride it if you dare!


Holysh!t:eekster: :eekster:   !!!!! Has anyone lived to tell the tale of this suicides dream. Damn.... I like to see a video of that run


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

juan pablo said:


> Awesome to see other riders builds. I dig to build even though my stuff is not as big but its the only way I find I can progress. Other builders make their stuff so big there is now way of progressing.


That's what drove me and my buddy to start building our own stuff. We started freeriding just over a year ago and the spot we found had 5 decent jumps but all to big for us to start and progress on. So we went higher up and started with our first jump as small one that could be jumped any distance or speed.Then on and on and on .

This was the first jump.










and our newest which is 40ft to ture landing and around 35 where I hit in this vid .


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

clockwork said:


> That's what drove me and my buddy to start building our own stuff. We started freeriding just over a year ago and the spot we found had 5 decent jumps but all to big for us to start and progress on. So we went higher up and started with our first jump as small one that could be jumped any distance or speed.Then on and on and on .
> 
> This was the first jump.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty sweet !!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice, Tom!


----------



## Thrillride (Nov 27, 2008)

Man clockwork, you guys are so lucky to be able to build like that!!! I'd love to go build something new every week.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

holy ****...send me some pics from the top?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Crab Legs*

I decided to call this line "Crab Legs" because it's good but takes a bit of work. Still need some more work to get the flow right but it's rideable as is....




Crab legs from Ken Bennett on Vimeo.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> I decided to call this line "Crab Legs" because it's good but takes a bit of work. Still need some more work to get the flow right but it's rideable as is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Gotta love the new GoPro Wide  Sooo much better than the old version.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> Welcome to my back yard in MI
> I moved here from Fla and these are the first stunts I have ever built.


Nice job...Those are some great pics !!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

vyper005 said:


> Nice job...Those are some great pics !!


Hell yeah Uncle Jimmi!!!
Keep that **** up!
I guess I'll have to take some pics of the drop we have under construction and the pile of dirt soon to be the first kicker of a series of either three or four doubles.


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> I decided to call this line "Crab Legs" because it's good but takes a bit of work. Still need some more work to get the flow right but it's rideable as is....


That looks like really good fun!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

You can view my other pics leading up to these in the Insane Stunts thread. I'm just entirely to lazy to repost them over here. Anyway, I took some more pics today. Since it's winter, I can get pictures of more stunts in one pic, as the foliage doesn't get in the way.
Here's a far view of the Roller Coaster:









Start of the Roller Coaster/Trap(Trapezoid) up ramp:









Side view of the Trap:









View from top of Roller Coaster/Trap up ramp; left is RC, right is Trap:









Top of Roller Coaster stretch:









Edge of top of Roller Coaster roll-in:









Side view of 9 Lives Drop. It's about 60 feet to the left(as you are riding it), and parallel with the Roller Coaster:









This is the start of the Baker's Dozen Drop. It branches off the platform, of which pics are in the other thread:









On up the BD catwalk:









On up further to the curve. Catwalk is approximately 12 feet off the ground here. We plan on possibly branching a couple more stunts off this area right here:









On up around the curve. We have about 40-50 more feet to go with this. This will be ~13 feet off the ground. The landing ramp will probably be about 3.5-4 feet high, with a 10-13 foot gap:









This is taken standing from the Baker's Dozen catwalk, right before the curve starts up top. You can see some of the big stuff (to us anyway) that we currently have constructed:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I think you may have more ladders in your yard than Whistler does


----------



## headstrong356 (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish had that in my area!!! How long did it take to do all that? Home depot must know you as there favorite customer... or do you do your own lumber? Anyhow nice Freeride Park.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> I think you may have more ladders in your yard than Whistler does


Dude...He's got more ladders & wood than Home Depot !! Thats Sweet !!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> I think you may have more ladders in your yard than Whistler does


Nah. Whisler has more than two acres to build all their ladders on.



> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish had that in my area!!! How long did it take to do all that? Home depot must know you as there favorite customer... or do you do your own lumber? Anyhow nice Freeride Park.


We started on it in September 2006 and have been building on it ever since. I went out there yesterday to work on our DJ line we're building.
As far as the lumber, about 90% of all of it was free. My former landlord and his wife are both realtors at a subdivision that is still under construction. We got all the lumber from their scrap pile. Kenny (my friend who owns the lot) also gets all sorts of pallets from the Embraer airline body shop that he works at. His lot also has a fairly big cedar thicket. We've used a few as ground support posts.
We've spent probably all of $250 on screws since we started.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a better shot of the new berm jump .


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Here is a better shot of the new berm jump .


Where is the landing for that exactly? Is it on the back side of the berm behind that tumbleweed? 
That's a pretty neat little jump you got there. I mean 'little' metaphorically, not literally.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Behind the berm a ways that jump is a 40footer


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Clockwork,

I'll be the first to admit it...I wouldnt try that !!


----------



## Ryan_m (Sep 2, 2008)

is there a landing or is it flat?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

its 40foot so the landing not in the picture.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

clockwork said:


> its 40foot so the landing not in the picture.


CW, I'm guessing that lumber and wood is otherwise fairly expensive in your neck of the woods, huh? 
Or are there other reasons you have no wood structures?


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

OK, I'm motivated. I'm a ripe 37 year old beginner but I've got five acres and a tractor so I am going to start building some stuff this spring. I'll start small and close to the ground so my seven year old doesn't hurt himself too bad (not to mention myself). I tried building a motocross loop on my land before but it got boring very fast. I can see alot more potential for some stuff for my bike. Is there a book or guide detailing the different obstacles and how to build them?

Very inspiring pics!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> CW, I'm guessing that lumber and wood is otherwise fairly expensive in your neck of the woods, huh?
> Or are there other reasons you have no wood structures?


Its on forest service land otherwise we would have tons . We do have a few but they are coming out as part of an agreement with the FS.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

snmhanson said:


> OK, I'm motivated. I'm a ripe 37 year old beginner but I've got five acres and a tractor so I am going to start building some stuff this spring. I'll start small and close to the ground so my seven year old doesn't hurt himself too bad (not to mention myself). I tried building a motocross loop on my land before but it got boring very fast. I can see alot more potential for some stuff for my bike. Is there a book or guide detailing the different obstacles and how to build them?
> 
> Very inspiring pics!


sm, you should be inspired.
I'm 36. Kenny and I started all the stuff we've build in September of '06. Since you have more land AND a tractor, you could get stuff built rather quickly.
As far as a guidebook, not really. If you know how to frame stuff up, that's all you really need to know.
What Kenny and I did was have a general/tentative ground/stunt plan. We started building at one spot and just went with the flow. Unlike building a house or something, there isn't a structured plan for it. You can be very fluid with how you build something.



> Its on forest service land otherwise we would have tons . We do have a few but they are coming out as part of an agreement with the FS.


Ohhhhh. Ok. Had I known that, I wouldn't have even asked.
Even still, you have a dang awesome agreement with the Forest Service there. Where are you? That looks like AZ.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks..Yes in Mesa ,Az about 30miles east of Phoenix


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> A few choice pics from the new northshore line we're building, Kicker (not in place - just testing it out) Skinny line & Double-drop to berms to double-kicker (Will be quad drop)! QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Hard.

We are building several different lines, from big huck stuff to super-tech skinny stuff. That is the latter.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Hard.
> 
> We are building several different lines, from big huck stuff to super-tech skinny stuff. That is the latter.


It might be hard, but you have the right idea.
Once you start regularly riding stuff as narrow as 4", the wider stuff becomes a breeze.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeh, thats the idea. Get the skinny stuff dialed, after muchos practice, and the wider stuff becomes second nature. The skinniest bit on this line is 6" is think, and i'm yet to do it, but my friend darren did it first time, so its definitely doable after a bit o'practice!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Yeh, thats the idea. Get the skinny stuff dialed, after muchos practice, and the wider stuff becomes second nature. The skinniest bit on this line is 6" is think, and i'm yet to do it, but my friend darren did it first time, so its definitely doable after a bit o'practice!


Thats cool...Right now me & my friends are building a nice little skinny...Its a 2x6x12 leading to a 2x4x12 but its only about a foot off the ground...After some practice we might raise it up higher...We'll see...


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Any new construction ??


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

vyper005 said:


> Any new construction ??


I got some stuff done last Saturday, but nothing worth taking pictures over. 
I basically got more dirt dug up for our drainage ditch. I started piling the dirt to the side for the construction of a new berm we're going to build, and the rest of the dirt went to the dirt pile down the trail a bit that is going to be the first DJ of a series of three doubles we plan on building; the first kicker now has enough dirt to be shaped.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Any new jumps or drops?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a pretty cool pic...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Here's a pretty cool pic...


Sick.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

is that a teeter when its completely level? Awesome shot man!!!


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

ryan_daugherty said:


>


Make sure you clear the lurking polar bear


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> Welcome to my back yard in MI
> I moved here from Fla and these are the first stunts I have ever built.


That pic is sweet !!


----------



## Vatanen (Jun 11, 2007)

Some thing small of my objects:
http://vatanen.pinkbike.com/album/My-and-friends-objects/


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Vatanen said:


> Some thing small of my objects:
> http://vatanen.pinkbike.com/album/My-and-friends-objects/


Thats sweet !!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^ ^ ^*


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok ok, I'll play. A couple of the little things we built a year or so ago. I was sort of planning on ditching the spot because I've sort of 'outgrown' the stuff there, but the more I think of it... We can always build something bigger.

This is a little vid of one of the jumps, rest are pics.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

^ ^ ^


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice Pics...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

lots of work to do getting everything dialed in after winter!!

legit doubles for the chicago park district.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

We put the rocks in between the bridge. Unfortunatley, I can't find the pics from the other side. It starts about 3' wide and narrows down to a foot. It then goes uphill about 16" and then you see the rocks embedded in the bridge. It freaks people out, but everyone usually makes it. It was put in due to the mud you can see under it.









Another wet area taken care of by the Roman Road to The Boardwalk. The Boardwalk itself is 90' long. The Roman Road is 65'. All of this was done in 3 days by 3 of us.








More wet areas that are dry now.









Lefty riding the Black Diamond bridge.










Unfortunately, I can't find a good pic of the skinny right now. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh!!!:eekster: 

I wish i lived in a place where i Could build some good stuff.

I had an awsome place where we built some sick stuff, but I went on vacation to . I got back and the city demo'd it. I was so pissed! We had written permission to ride there but the city decided to take all the dirt for a city project. FYI the destroyed all our ladders too. I wish I had pictures it was sweet but I didnt have a camera back then. Now we cant ride there at all becuase the new land owner thinks its a waste of time to ride around on bicycles. He even fenced it off it sucks. Since then though ive found e few good places to ride, their just realy out of the way.

 :madmax:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

ridefreeride said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!!:eekster:
> 
> I wish i lived in a place where i Could build some good stuff.
> 
> ...


I know exactly how u feel...happened to me & my friends as well...That sux !!


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

LarryFahn said:


> We put the rocks in between the bridge. Unfortunatley, I can't find the pics from the other side. It starts about 3' wide and narrows down to a foot. It then goes uphill about 16" and then you see the rocks embedded in the bridge. It freaks people out, but everyone usually makes it. It was put in due to the mud you can see under it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent stunts you got there. Although you will NEVER see me riding skinnies or the like with my seat all the way up. That's just asking for a leather/vinyl/plastic/cromoly enema.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

some gr8 stuff here
you guys have given me some good ideas for the MTB Park my m8s & I are building


----------



## primo661 (Jan 6, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> Although I cannot find any pics or vids of it for the life of me, the "hamster wheel" is by far the sickest stunt I've ever seen. I didn't build it but I'd sure like to meet whoever did.


It was indeed in NWD 3, built by Sam Brown who tragically passed away a month or two back in mysterious circumstances. Here's the link http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sam-brown-2009.html


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

rmb_mike said:


> Excellent stunts you got there. Although you will NEVER see me riding skinnies or the like with my seat all the way up. That's just asking for a leather/vinyl/plastic/cromoly enema.


I'm into the DH and stuff while the majority of Hubbard are more into the XC/AM stuff. ttyl, Fahn


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

primo661 said:


> It was indeed in NWD 3, built by Sam Brown who tragically passed away a month or two back in mysterious circumstances. Here's the link http://www.pinkbike.com/news/sam-brown-2009.html


That's some crazy **** right there; both the wheel stunt and the events leading up to his death.


----------



## mtndirk (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Surlyman03 (Mar 17, 2009)

I knew that was harvest! haven't been there in ages looks alot better that it used to! great work!


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

some stuff at my place


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a cool pic...Looks like he got a little wet !!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Not me, but a friend of a friend.... secret location.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*you inspired me!*

I know its not freeride stuff but you guys inspired me with this thread

Wood is a lot cheaper than bike upgrades I do not need :thumbsup:

disregard the wood horse that was for backyard testing, the first 8 foot ladder is 7 inches wide and will be up 2 feet and the teeter will be up 5 all on the rock solid 4x4 we placed today (I feel like a sissy, my hands are a bloody mess from only 3 hours of post hole digging).

























I live in Downtown Pittsburgh but we have about 200 acres to work with about 20-30 minutes from my home.... have been getting some strange looks testing this stuff on the sidewalk in front of my row house

we also have little 3-4 foot drops built but I am going to make them thinner and build wood landings in hopes of keeping the quads and dirt-bikes from destroying them

I will post some more pictures wen we get a few features installed, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ray Lee said:


> I know its not freeride stuff but you guys inspired me with this thread
> 
> Wood is a lot cheaper than bike upgrades I do not need :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Nice Pics...That teeter-totter looks pretty sweet...


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Pictures of 2 of the teeters just after they where installed, so we now have a couple teeters and about 30 feet of skinny ladder stuff.... its been slow going after the first 200 feet of trail we realized that the next 1/4 mile is old grape vines and thick roots/vines everywhere.

Next will be a day of sectioning downed trees for basses and log piles, then I need to figure out how to make curved and banked ladders


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

I just moved to the burgh not to long ago and like to ride that type of stuff.If you ever need any help id be willing.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been working on my backyard...a moderate amount of space to work with. 
nothing big at all, but its actally helped me work on my flow. a couple of doubles nall starting at a ladder bridge to drop/steep roller.

When it gets hot in the summer (100 degrees today), i really don't feel like going to where the serious jumps are, so this is where i go.

another advantage is built in sprinklers .
Dog poo sucks, though

I'm building a pumptrack next...any ideas?

Heres a vid...pics if i can upload them


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

some that I've been working on


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

& some more


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

& the starting a skinny line(2' drop off & a 3' kicker to dirt landing with a 3-4' gap in the back ground)


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

New jump park in my back yard. It took one week to get this far and we will have everything tweeked and running in another week. Donny designed the jump lines and I moved all the clay with a skid steer. I hit the first two in the big line yesterday and they are going to flow nicely. Action shots and videos coming soon.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> New jump park in my back yard. It took one week to get this far and we will have everything tweeked and running in another week. Donny designed the jump lines and I moved all the clay with a skid steer. I hit the first two in the big line yesterday and they are going to flow nicely. Action shots and videos coming soon.


Nice. Now, tell me where 'Franks land of ladders' is. Saw that vid on Youtube the other day and was blown away. Looks like it's either in FL, LA or S. TX somewhere.


----------



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Nice. Now, tell me where 'Franks land of ladders' is. Saw that vid on Youtube the other day and was blown away. Looks like it's either in FL, LA or S. TX somewhere.


Orlando Fla. Frank had to sell the house and destroy / move the trails.
He bought the house back and is rebuilding it all over again,


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> Orlando Fla. Frank had to sell the house and destroy / move the trails.
> He bought the house back and is rebuilding it all over again,


That sucks that he had to sell the house and destroy the trails, but awesome that he bought it back and is rebuilding them. How much land does he have down there? 
We are almost done with our first DJ double. I have some footage from previous sessions and will combine it with footage we get of this and compile a vid and some pics. Hopefully by the end of July.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

neverwalk said:


> Not me, but a friend of a friend.... secret location.


That's one ballsy friend you've got.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

neverwalk said:


> Not me, but a friend of a friend.... secret location.


That's one ballsy friend you've got.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

*20+ hours so far...More digging.*


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's a nice little skinny...






Shiner from Brian Gray on Vimeo.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Here's a nice little skinny...


nice job
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Uncle Jimmi said:


> New jump park in my back yard. It took one week to get this far and we will have everything tweeked and running in another week. Donny designed the jump lines and I moved all the clay with a skid steer. I hit the first two in the big line yesterday and they are going to flow nicely. Action shots and videos coming soon.


Thats some good sh!t !!


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

*Nice drop.*



ryan_daugherty said:


> My ladder isn't as impressive as the stuff above .. but for 10 bucks of home depot wood.. .. i can't complain.


Hey Nice drop! I am going to build a drop like that with my neighbor and I am wondering if there is any advice you can give me. I am going to have it up at our dirt lot and I want it approx 5 feet tall to a tranny that extends about 15 feet or so. on my dads lot, there is a little slop where we will probably put the tranny the goes about 15 feet (I dont like landing on those really small little trannies that look like jumps) I am going to make it somewhat like your just a little longer and maybe a little higher. Tips? Advice? Anyone...

Thanks!


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

Ill have some stuff coming...I have 2 acres to work with...alto of bridges drops and trials..


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Ill have some stuff coming...I have 2 acres to work with...alto of bridges drops and trials..


That's how much land I've had to work with (a 210x420' rectangle). Not sure how your lot is laid out but unless you are planning on building plenty of switchbacks and hairpin turns, you're not going to have a lot of room to stretch out a trail.
We had to set ours up kinda like a Chutes and Ladders game...several different shorter runs that interlink and criss cross.
If you've ever seen Ray's MTB park in Cleveland, OH, his warehouse was about 2 acres before he opened up his DJ section. You can get ideas from there, and from all the pics I've posted. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I want somehting like rays!! But what kind of wood do I use for bridges and skinnies? Anything I can just get at home depot for cheap?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Yeah I want somehting like rays!! But what kind of wood do I use for bridges and skinnies? Anything I can just get at home depot for cheap?


You can use basically any lumber you would use to build a house/shed, etc.
I was lucky in the sense that my former landlord and his wife are realtors for a housing subdivision. He would always tell me when a house was done and where their scrap pile was. Every week I'd go over there and get at least 20-30 planks. Anywhere from 2 foot long 2x4s to 6-8 foot long 2x6 and 2x8s. We still had to 'pay' for them by having to remove anywhere from 2-20 nails stuck in each board, but that was a price we were willing to pay. I would scour housing developments and even see if the realtor would do for you what my landlord did for us. You can also go to lumber yards/Lowes, etc. and see if they have any culled lumber. They usually sell stuff like that for a dime to 20 cents on the dollar.
Also, if you have small (2-4" diameter) cedar trees on your lot, I also HIGHLY recommend using that wood, as cedar is quite rot resistant. We have a cedar thicket on Kennys property and we've used several of them as upright support posts.
Now for the regular lumber, we got a 4" wide paint brush and a bucket of used engine oil and slathered all untreated lumber (save for the decking/riding surface). Works as good as Thompsons and is FREE.
I think we've spent no more than $40 on wood since we started that, but we've spent probably over $300 in screws, as we opted for screws rather than nails. We tend to overbuild the crap out of our stuff. That's just how we roll. Haha.


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> You can use basically any lumber you would use to build a house/shed, etc.
> I was lucky in the sense that my former landlord and his wife are realtors for a housing subdivision. He would always tell me when a house was done and where their scrap pile was. Every week I'd go over there and get at least 20-30 planks. Anywhere from 2 foot long 2x4s to 6-8 foot long 2x6 and 2x8s. We still had to 'pay' for them by having to remove anywhere from 2-20 nails stuck in each board, but that was a price we were willing to pay. I would scour housing developments and even see if the realtor would do for you what my landlord did for us. You can also go to lumber yards/Lowes, etc. and see if they have any culled lumber. They usually sell stuff like that for a dime to 20 cents on the dollar.
> Also, if you have small (2-4" diameter) cedar trees on your lot, I also HIGHLY recommend using that wood, as cedar is quite rot resistant. We have a cedar thicket on Kennys property and we've used several of them as upright support posts.
> Now for the regular lumber, we got a 4" wide paint brush and a bucket of used engine oil and slathered all untreated lumber (save for the decking/riding surface). Works as good as Thompsons and is FREE.
> I think we've spent no more than $40 on wood since we started that, but we've spent probably over $300 in screws, as we opted for screws rather than nails. We tend to overbuild the crap out of our stuff. That's just how we roll. Haha.


Haha I have noooo clue what your talking about with the engine oil....But whats wood that I can use that I can get at home deepsh!t (depot, i dont like it there) that I can use for it but dont have to lather it in paint..Douglas?


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Haha I have noooo clue what your talking about with the engine oil....


I change my own oil in my vehicles, so I have a container full of used engine oil afterwards. You dip the paintbrush in the oil, then apply it to any untreated lumber that your stunts are made out of. It does the same thing as Thompson's Water Seal.



> But whats wood that I can use that I can get at home deepsh!t (depot, i dont like it there) that I can use for it but dont have to lather it in paint..Douglas?


You can get treated wood, but you're going to pay more for it. And while it will last longer than untreated wood, you'll still have to treat it again down the road if it's going to be exposed to the elements.
Look, my operation is based on LOW budget plans. If you have the money to purchase all the lumber (and treated to boot) at lowes/home depot, by all means go for it.


----------



## Mammoth Lover (Jul 21, 2009)

rmb_mike said:


> I change my own oil in my vehicles, so I have a container full of used engine oil afterwards. You dip the paintbrush in the oil, then apply it to any untreated lumber that your stunts are made out of. It does the same thing as Thompson's Water Seal.
> 
> You can get treated wood, but you're going to pay more for it. And while it will last longer than untreated wood, you'll still have to treat it again down the road if it's going to be exposed to the elements.
> Look, my operation is based on LOW budget plans. If you have the money to purchase all the lumber (and treated to boot) at lowes/home depot, by all means go for it.


Yah I am on a budget...i think I may take up your oil method. I have a crapload of dirtbikes and stuff which get regular oil changes. It will just be a scary thing to lather a huge obstacle of wood with engine oil...I would think it would kiill the wood. How long does the that last? Is the oil bad for your tires? So the oil is just like a weather coat ehh? Its summer right now so its not gonna be in rain but I need something to last for atleast two years in the elements..rain and dew.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Mammoth Lover said:


> Yah I am on a budget...i think I may take up your oil method. I have a crapload of dirtbikes and stuff which get regular oil changes. It will just be a scary thing to lather a huge obstacle of wood with engine oil...I would think it would kiill the wood. How long does the that last? Is the oil bad for your tires? So the oil is just like a weather coat ehh? Its summer right now so its not gonna be in rain but I need something to last for atleast two years in the elements..rain and dew.


It won't kill the wood. Think about this, the oil is petroleum based...just like Thompsons, and just like ordiary household stain or varnish. It keeps the moisture out of the wood.
Creosote (what the coat power/telephone lines in) is also a petroleum based substance.
Really the only thing you have to watch out for is spilling a poopload of the oil on the ground.
As far as the oil being bad for your tires, I seriously doubt it wood, BUT if you do decide to coat the decking/riding surface, ensure that the boards completely soak up the oil before you ride it. Kenny and I opted to not coat the riding surfaces, as we figure the decking pieces are fairly easy to swap out if they ever need it.


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Not me, but a friend of a friend.... secret location.


R.I.P. Decapitator


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ??


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep! I saw it and couldn't pass it up. Me Jay and Dan built this. The other bridges will be finished to accommodate the beginners to go over the tree and switchback where we roll out at.






Fahn


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

LarryFahn said:


> Yep! I saw it and couldn't pass it up. Me Jay and Dan built this. The other bridges will be finished to accommodate the beginners to go over the tree and switchback where we roll out at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job...


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

I've built a lot of bigger stuff at a couple of private/hidden locations locally here- however, I figured I'd post the stuff I just built in my suburban yard. What ya'll think?

btw- ya, I do know it's "little" and really just more a "skinny". I'll snap some good ones of the big stuff out in the wood sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

2silent said:


> I've built a lot of bigger stuff at a couple of private/hidden locations locally here- however, I figured I'd post the stuff I just built in my suburban yard. What ya'll think?
> 
> btw- ya, I do know it's "little" and really just more a "skinny". I'll snap some good ones of the big stuff out in the wood sometime soon hopefully.


Wow...thats some pretty cool stuff....I def wanna see some of your larger creations


----------



## YELLA-ONE (Dec 7, 2009)

a 6' drop I built in Toronto


































Paul


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some new skinnies at our local trails....


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

cool


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've posted this before, but might as well stick it in this thread as well:

A while ago, I came across this natural (more or less) rockgap, out close to a new trail we have been building. It did need a lot of work until it was rideable, but when I first saw it I had this vision of someone hitting it on a bike...:

Before:










Work in progress:




























Quite a few of the rocks had various creatures living under them (some of whom I feel I owe an apology...like this one...):










Anyway, today was the time to hit it properly for the first time:










Super stoked, it turned out very cool. Here's one of those moving pictures to finish with... 






Big gap on the Baron Trails from iceman2058 on Vimeo.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice job Iceman !!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ??


----------



## TegRacer324 (Apr 23, 2009)

neverwalk said:


> Not me, but a friend of a friend.... secret location.


I know this is an old post, but I noticed your profile said ct. Is that pic in ct?


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

TegRacer324 said:


> I know this is an old post, but I noticed your profile said ct. Is that pic in ct?


if it was, its a secret location.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Some of my jumps.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

crazyjohnny said:


> Some of my jumps.


Super sick dude. Perfect place to spend a rainy day.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## way2fasts (Jan 10, 2010)

where are those trails located?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Here is a better shot of the new berm jump


That pic almost looks too close for comfort


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Here's a better one of the double berm jump. Took a few tries but I think this one turned out the best, except for the shiny thing coming off my helmet... not my idea to add that


----------



## BryceR (May 17, 2010)

clockwork said:


> From the side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate my first post to not be an introductory one but I have to know where this place is. I am hoping it's somewhere public in AZ.
Thanks!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stripes said:


> This thread is very inspiring.. thanks guys!


I love this thread !!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

A section Ive been cleaning up, rebuilding, drops was falling away, jumps worn down and falling apart so Ive rebuilt the drops, built up and retained the jumps, nothing big, but its a fast DH line, there a couple of B lines for trail riders, but the mainline is tech to hit fast and ya get plenty of distance off the hip jump into the new end jump, there's no tranny o this one just a boost over some roots nice landing on 8" and run off into a off camber section into a big drop in then step up section will get pic's of that next time!









seond drop into a berm before the hop jump








other side of the second drop fully retained, not pretty but effective.








After the above drop into berm comes the built up hip jump, nice hitting it at speed and then a nice lead into the exit jump








Front side of the hip jump








Cheap labor helper, tends to drag off with my pegging than bring me stuff lol








Exit jump








Exit jump, half complete Ive tested each section this is got a little kick at mo still needs some finishing as its full speed hit out this one so will level it off a bit, with lots of rain lately I'm trying of avoid a bog situation not easy, but it makes digging and raking easy
Front side









Nothing really big most of that is further down but good air at speed and especially distance, its more DH tech even though it looks pretty tam, it'll bite you at speed if ya can;t handle turns at speed, quite a fast section and even faster now but trickier, way it should be, safe at slow speeds, more tech the faster ya go but bigger rewards, that's how I build anyways, cool thread some very ool pics and build work done :thumbsup: ..

..


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/111820/

more stuff i built


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

jedi said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/111820/
> 
> more stuff i built


Jedi, that is so sweet. That super tall skinny with the open corner/inside path for your back tire is sweet. I know that I wouldn't ride that, but it is super sweet to see you riding.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## ironzep (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey trailadvent the trail in your photos looks real familiar, are they from Wellington?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jedi said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/111820/
> 
> more stuff i built


yeah...that sharp turn is pretty damn sick


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's a video of a fun little drop to kicker we built along w/ a nasty crash.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

dankist4x4 said:


> Here's a video of a fun little drop to kicker we built along w/ a nasty crash.


Damn...thats gotta hurt...Is the dude ok ??


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

vyper005 said:


> Damn...thats gotta hurt...Is the dude ok ??


Just found out today that he fractured his T-6 vertebrae, He also went in for an MRI today, I'm waiting to hear back from him right now.


----------



## Calles (May 25, 2010)

dankist4x4 said:


> Just found out today that he fractured his T-6 vertebrae, He also went in for an MRI today, I'm waiting to hear back from him right now.


Ooof... That sucks! I fractured my L5 vertebrae in 2 spots when I was younger and believe me... It isnt fun. I hope he makes a full recovery with no fusing of bones (loss of motion=sh!tty) Get well soon!


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*Log rides*

Here are a few log rides we built this weekend. One is 115 feet and the other is a 2 parter 35 feet and 80 feet.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been building a bunch of new stuff at my home trails (actually, I've pretty much built my hometrails from scratch). Anyway, here's the latest feature, a nice step down. Nothing too crazy, but a fair bit of airtime. Probably around 25-30f this one, when you go for the second transition (there is the shorter option as well, as you can see in this clip):






Step down test session (mtb HD) from iceman2058 on Vimeo.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Skip the beginning it gets good.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/133565


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jfsh said:


> Here are a few log rides we built this weekend. One is 115 feet and the other is a 2 parter 35 feet and 80 feet.


Damn...Those are some big a$$ trees :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Anything new?


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

jfsh said:


>


I like that chainsaw still sitting there while you are riding.... no time to put the saw away, gotta be the first to see how this is!!!


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> I like that chainsaw still sitting there while you are riding.... no time to put the saw away, gotta be the first to see how this is!!!


That's right. We built it so we could ride it. For the record, I think the Forest Service fell the tree because it was a hazard. We just cleaned it up and built an entrance and an exit.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

jfsh said:


> That's right. We built it so we could ride it. For the record, I think the Forest Service fell the tree because it was a hazard. We just cleaned it up and built an entrance and an exit.


Ok. Whew. I was about to be a bit irked. I would hope that you wouldn't have fallen a tree that big, just to make a skinny to drop out of it. But since the Forestry Service did, kudos on recognizing the potential and making a stunt out of it. Is the FS going to leave the tree there for you guys?


----------



## blooregard (Nov 1, 2009)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Skip the beginning it gets good.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/133565


and god said it was good what is this?


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

blooregard said:


> and god said it was good what is this?


I was talking about the trail


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

How's this?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Iggz said:


> How's this?


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Chasealex2 (Apr 8, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Here's a pretty cool pic...


Heh. I see you guys found our 2008 trail 
The big feature in that was this:









We're building another one at the moment:


































































































































This is in the UK, but it's only up on that site for 3 days. There's been seven days put in to building it so far and it's built to the national forestry service's timber trail spec, hence the overbuiltness and treated timber

Plans for the skyberm are available if anyone is interested.


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

look good. is that at cannock?

i built this recently


----------



## Chasealex2 (Apr 8, 2008)

It is yeah,

It's for the APF show in a couple of weeks:
http://www.apfexhibition.co.uk/

After that we'll move everything to a more permanent home.

More pix and explanation here:
www.dhbuilder.blogspot.com


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

cool


----------



## Chasealex2 (Apr 8, 2008)

...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I guess this counts, first build ever










Not even close to anything else in this thread, only 6 ft long and 1 ft wide, and yeah we didn't put the base timbers correctly so it's a little springy, but hey, we built it with our own two hands and had a ton of fun while we were at it, so who cares.

We don't even have a permanent home for it, we just lean it up on different rails or rocks or mounds of dirt or whatevers convenient to make either an instant drop or sender or whatever happens to work out haha


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

The always famous Janky Ass Jumps...
































































and a drop at a local hill...


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

this is the first i built in a new line. i plan on 3 more all getting bigger in the run


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Moosey said:


> The always famous Janky Ass Jumps...
> View attachment 589314


 That thing looks downright dangerous


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

After 3.5 years I replaced a straight bridge with this.



















Here is the skeleton before I carried it over a mile up a desert mt to install.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whats the latest ??


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

vyper005 said:


> Whats the latest ??


Just spent 20 minutes uploading pictures...only to get an error. Be back in a bit.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

*Janky is Back*

I am back into building quality long lasting jumps...









The landing is about halfway done. I started building way to far back so now its taking a stupid long time and a lot of unneccesary dirt... :madman:









LAZER EYEZ DOG!









Should look like this when done... (Kinda? (im really bored))


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Those look super close together


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Those look super close together


Yes, Yes they are...

but im working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## gage (Oct 20, 2009)

clockwork- nice nice.. how is nra looking these days? i wish i was coming back to az sometime soon but instead i'm headed to bc  //g


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Just posted about a buttload of features we've built over the last couple of years here.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i remember in like 7th grade me and my friend made a jump and a berm we thought were pretty sweet at the time. within hours it was ruined by dirt bikers though  hopefully this summer i can get out for the trail maitince day and help fix some of the run down drops and bridges.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Heres me overshooting by a lot. Thats how far i normally jump. Im hoping to move the landing out and make it a lot smoother, then add a bigger jump in down the line. i can almost tuck no hander this one, I can get the tuck, but i dont have enough time to no-hander it.









My back wheel usually lands about the yellow on an average jump...


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

here's a hip drop

__
https://flic.kr/p/5610812973


__
https://flic.kr/p/5610812973


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jedi said:


> here's a hip drop
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5610812973
> ...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

gage said:


> clockwork- nice nice.. how is nra looking these days? i wish i was coming back to az sometime soon but instead i'm headed to bc  //g


Doing good ..although a new group has been building half arse stuff around so we do needed maintance and have put our effort into something else for a bit.But thats as far as I will say.

Have fun in BC!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

^
^
^


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

i build all the time


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

Me and a buddy of mine were in the process of rebuilding my deck. Something came up and he wasnt able to make it over to help for about a week. 

He left me alone with a bunch of wood and my bikes. I think I need to recheck my priorities.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

trap121 said:


> Me and a buddy of mine were in the process of rebuilding my deck. Something came up and he wasnt able to make it over to help for about a week.
> 
> He left me alone with a bunch of wood and my bikes. I think I need to recheck my priorities.


They came out great :thumbsup:


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

Bombin4X said:


> Not sure this qualifies under "jumps, drops, hucks, or ladders," but it's my small-scale, backyard version of "skinnies and teeters with a few decent beginner wooden skills structures".........will be adding one more line when the frozen tundra of Idaho thaws sometime in Feb or Mar. Most of the trails are pretty smooth here in Boise so this was created to put a little more "brain" back into our riding.


Great stuff! I live in Boise too, but usually take advantage of the bike park. Great stuff too, I wish the dirt here was as buildable as some other places, like North Shore. Too bad its all sandy


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ??


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

vyper005 said:


> Anything new ??


a friend and i are buuilding a jump trail at the local hill. Ill get some pics today. The jumps arent too big, but they are about 8-15 foot gaps and its really fun. Ill post them after i get done riding today.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Here goes my latest build.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

how about this whole trail?

we started at a drop we found a while back, and built all new stuff from there...


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

Jedi and Nath Ride Herts - YouTube

couple of new rebuilds in this vid.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jedi said:


> Jedi and Nath Ride Herts - YouTube


Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

VID-20111102-00003.3gp - YouTube


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

jedi said:


> VID-20111102-00003.3gp - YouTube


Turn on the lights please


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

best jumps ever :thumbsup:



Moosey said:


> The always famous Janky Ass Jumps...
> 
> View attachment 589312
> 
> ...


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

Night_0011 by ukbikeskills, on Flickr


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

hot damn


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

damn i gotta get to northstar and try some of these lol the only wood thing ive done is a small bridge lol


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

jedi said:


> Night_0011 by ukbikeskills, on Flickr


This is simply one of the nicest shots - so much work here for composition, riding(!!!), timing and aperature...kick ass work.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet...


----------



## JasonARGY (Mar 24, 2011)

wow thats insane. is the couch for safety? lol


----------



## Bazzy (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn makes me want to head out to my local trails and add some stuff. I'm positive nobody would mind a few new obstacles around here


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

couch there to drink beers


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

beers around the fire after is a must


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Putting in a new DH Track in Townsville, Australia last weekend:










Mt. Stuart DH Stage 3 by lelebebbel, on Flickr


----------



## illbedeadbefore30 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Natural rock feature I found near a local trail. With a tad bit of clean-up, it was ready to hit. The landing is just below the flat-ish rock at the bottom of the second pic.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything new ??


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Its been awhile . Here is a recent vid from a couple of sessions showing a new buddy the ropes. only a few new items.Make sure to watch in hd


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

My friends backyard jumps... We just got a ton of rain, so my friend cleaned them up today and I'll get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## BikeCC (Jul 26, 2012)

*Sweet Sweet thread*

these pictures are awesome


----------



## jedi (Oct 28, 2004)

here's another move at herts


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

great stuff. There are a few bridges and teeter totters among other things on my local trail. Not sure who built it but they left it all abandoned and unused for years but I'm working to get it back to how it was meant to be


----------



## Davey G (Nov 25, 2010)

AIRTIME!

Seem legit :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Revamped trailer jump (10 foot gap, but steep as hell.)


----------



## CesarRP (Aug 24, 2010)

*My trail*

a drop to start


----------



## 2FUELS (Nov 18, 2006)

6 foot step up/ up box..sweet.


----------



## PcolaDirtDevil (Aug 23, 2012)

Love this thread. Keep the pics & vids coming.


----------



## Yurik (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome pictures! keep them up!


----------

